# Last day on the forum



## Hooked (29/12/18)

To all the wonderful peeps whom I have met on the forum:

I need to be more active and spend less time on the Internet, so 31st December will be my last day on the forum for the year.

I will return at the start of the New Year on 1st January.

Thank you for your understanding. I'll miss you dearly.

Vape on!!

(Adapted from a FB joke)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (29/12/18)

ha ha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (30/12/18)

Hooked said:


> To all the wonderful peeps whom I have met on the forum:
> 
> I need to be more active and spend less time on the Internet, so 31st December will be my last day on the forum for the year.
> 
> ...


Next year this time remind me to tell you a joke about my hindsight being 2020.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (30/12/18)

Christos said:


> Next year this time remind me to tell you a joke about my hindsight being 2020.



@Christos Why wait for next year?


----------



## Christos (30/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Christos Why wait for next year?


So that we can have a chuckle at the year 2020 having double meanings.....

I was going for a double pun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/18)

Christos said:


> So that we can have a chuckle at the year 2020 having double meanings.....
> 
> I was going for a double pun
> View attachment 154786



Excellent @Christos! Post it next year anyway!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (30/12/18)

Christos said:


> So that we can have a chuckle at the year 2020 having double meanings.....
> 
> I was going for a double pun
> View attachment 154786


Wouldn't it be more appropriate 2 years from now? When we say goodbye to 2020?

I want to see you keep a meme for 2 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

